# Picture this! What does it take to maintain your goat?



## trestlecreek (Sep 3, 2009)

I'll start









Trestle Creeks Hansel
Age-6 year old buck
Weight-100 pounds
Body Condition Score-6  (Reference 1)
Work- In rut 2-3 times per month
Diet year round- 1/2 cup Noble goat 2 times a day
Half a flake of alfalfa mix hay
1 acre pasture 24/7 shared with 2 other bucks-
-Common IN land, no replanting.
rchard grass, raspberry bushes, birdsfoot trefold, clover, dandelion
Purina Goat Minerals

References:
1.   http://www.cals.ncsu.edu/an_sci/extension/animal/meatgoat/pdf_factsheets/ANS 00 605MG.pdf


----------



## helmstead (Sep 3, 2009)

You know he's about the cutest thing ever, right!?


----------



## helmstead (Sep 3, 2009)

Okay here's one of mine:





Kaapio Acres BH Sheza Hottie
Age - 3
weight - around 100 
BCS - 6
Work - prepartum 0-4 mos

Diet - 2 cups ADM medicated 16% pellet 2x/day
          orchard/fescue hay free choice
          limited browse (fescue/crabgrass)
          ADM loose goat mineral
*this diet differs from her prepartum 4-5 mos and lactation diet*

Want me to show a buck, too?


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Kate  He knows it too!(snicker)
Hottie is a beauty BTW!!!
You can add a buck if you like, I probably should add a doe myself. 
My doe pasture space/feeding is a little different compared to the bucks.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 4, 2009)

Trestle Creeks Maggie Mae
Age-4 year old doe 
Weight-85-95 pounds
Body Condition Score-6  
Work- had carried 2 full term pregnancies by this date.
Diet year round- 1/2-3/4 cup Noble goat 2 times a day
(at 3-5 months in either pregnancy, this doe was on around 2 cups of the Noble goat chow 2 times a day)
4-5 flakes a day of alfalfa mix hay(shared amongst 15-20 other does)
2 acre pasture 24/7 shared with 15-20 others
-Common IN land, no replanting.
rchard grass, timothy, raspberry bushes, birdsfoot trefold, clover, dandelion, some broad leaf, various junk tree's.....
Purina Goat Minerals


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 9, 2009)

I may just be used to standard dairy breeds but these little goats seem very overweight to me!  Poor things look like they are ready to have a heart attack!    Is that normal for mini-goats?


----------



## Kooshie (Sep 9, 2009)

I know Pygmies are supposed to look like barrels on legs!


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 9, 2009)

Not sure if your asking me or Kate?
Yep, pygmies should have lots of meat,.... not fat.


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 10, 2009)

Nope, not over weight at all, in fact the buck could use a little more finish.


----------



## Blackbird (Sep 10, 2009)

Edit


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 10, 2009)

He looks like he has Fainter in him, right? Fainters are really hard for me, they come in large and small, and some look more dairy than others. He looks a little lean in the area of the loin to me in the picture, but it is hard to tell without touching him. Pretty boy.


----------



## Blackbird (Sep 10, 2009)

No myotonic in him. Thanks.

I hope hes doing good in his new home.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyone else have any pictures of their goaties and feeding methods to share?
I think this is great to be able to learn what is working for people....


----------



## Run-A-Muck Ranch (Sep 10, 2009)

I know this isn't the correct picture to show Houdini, but it's one of the only ones I have uploaded onto the computer right now.....

I honestly don't feed a measured amount of food....
He's on free choice pasture, 24/7 while there is no snow on the ground. Then during the winter hay and grain is placed about the pasture and barn for all the animals to munch on...
obviously fresh water is out 24/7.
He (all the animals actually) get treats....apples, banana chips, pumpkins, melons, corn cobs and stalks, tree branches, pretty much anything they want or can get....lol

Houdini is sitting up by the barn in the corral area in this picture...The tin in the back ground is HIS territory. He loves to actually lay and or stand on it. And doesn't like other goats to be on it.....lol


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 10, 2009)

Blackbird I am so sorry, duh, I just read the breeding on this guy, which explains his dairy character. Some how I just missed it earlier, sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 11, 2009)

My girls are about 6 months old and the pictures were taken at about 5 months old.
I feed 1/2 cup Purina Goat Chow morning and night
Purina goat minerals free choice
Baking soda free choice
Black Oil Sunflower Seeds once a day
alternate giving them alfalfa hay and orchard grass hay
pasture


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Sep 11, 2009)

I will have to get pics of mine but dang mine are chunky little things and I only feed 1/2 per day.  1/4 morning and night.  Free choice minerals and baking soda.  They also get hay.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 11, 2009)

Ahh, look at all these pretty goats!! I love it!!


----------



## JestersEye (Sep 13, 2009)

Here are some pictures of our two pygmy goat wethers.  They are my sons' project animals for the local 4-H Livestock club.  We feed them hay throughout the day, which they share with our horse, Gypsy.  Plus sometimes, we bring them to the front yard to browse/graze.  Each moring and evening, we also give them each 1/2 cup of grain (Purina Show Goat chow, which is fortified with ammonia chloride to prevent urinary calculi).













The black one is named HyJinx, and he is 3 1/2 years old (born on March 10, 2006).  His color is actually called "gray agouti", with a white belly band.  His belly is usually very round, so people always ask if he's pregnant!  He's super friendly and pulls on your clothes for attention.  In fact, he nibbles on everything and anything!  He's such a devilish character... and he knows it!!!





The caramel one is Gambit, who is almost 2 3/4 years old (born on January 15, 2007).  Gambit has always been on the small side, much thinner looking than 'Jinx.  He eats too slow, so we sometimes have to guard his food 'til he finishes.  As cute as he is, Gambit has always been a bit shy around people; but he behaves wonderfully once you get a hold of him and reassure him a bit.

Edited to point out...  If you take a look at the tail positions, it's easy to see who the confident one is.  HyJinx often holds his tail up straigt, nice and proud; while Gambit tends to let his hang down a lot, showing his more timid nature.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 15, 2009)

Ahh, what sweeties!!


----------



## JestersEye (Sep 16, 2009)

trestlecreek said:
			
		

> Ahh, what sweeties!!


Thanks, we think so!


----------

